

How Your Brain Tells You When It’s Time for a Break - cwan
http://healthland.time.com/2013/01/31/how-your-brain-tells-you-when-to-take-a-break/

======
speeder
The question must be asked: how you improve your work with that information?

how you make your current work require less effort, or have higher reward?

